

Animated Custom 404 With jQuery and jQuery UI - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/09/custom-404-with-jquery-and-jquery-ui/

======
fsniper
A good hack but a bad thing for the interwebs. I remembered ugly page
transition effects of late '90's. From now on we have to deal with unneeded
animations for http error pages. I just want simple pages explaining the
situation. I do not want to waste bandwith on bad http error animation
javascripts and images. What is next? Animated 30x pages? A Firefox plugin to
disable fancyhttp errors?

------
mootymoots
apols for the repost - there was a bug that needed fixing!

